# BIOS/UEFI-Fragen an MSI



## Daniel_M (13. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr habt hier die Gelgenheit Fragen zu BIOS oder UEFI zu stellen, die wir an einen Techniker von MSI weiterleiten.

Was wolltet ihr schon immer über BIOS/UEFI von MSI oder ganz allgemein wissen?

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## xTc (13. April 2011)

Es wurde doch mal darüber geredet, dass die Spiele auf dem P67-UEFIs verschwinden sollen. Wann wird das sein? 

(Wann) wird man das UEFI als Screenshot auf einen USB-Stick speichern können?


Gruß


----------



## moe (13. April 2011)

(Wann) Wird es noch eine bessere Lüftersteuerung geben (evtl nach Volt oder feineren Prozentabstufungen als 50, 75, 100 z.b. in 1%-Schritten)?


----------



## doodlez (15. April 2011)

*Eure Fragen zu BIOS/UEFI an MSI*

meine einzige Frage wäre eigentlich, wieso braucht man Spiele im UEFI?


----------



## ile (15. April 2011)

Warum kann man bei Ihnen nur den Cpu-Lüfter automatisch nach eigens definierten Maximaltemps regeln lassen? Bei der Konkurrenz kann ich weit mehr Lüfter derartig regeln.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (15. April 2011)

*AW: Eure Fragen zu BIOS/UEFI an MSI*

meine Frage: warum muß das alles so bunt sein ? 

bringt bitte ein "UEFI" mit Grafischer Oberfläche, angelehnt ans BIOS - schlicht und einfach BLAU


----------



## ATI fan (15. April 2011)

Eine andere Frage (erster): Wann kommt das MSI GT780R hier in Deutschland raus und kommt die GTX 560M mit 1,5 GB GDDR5 (nicht wie im ASUS G74 mit nur 1 GB). Seit der Cebit gibt es keine Infos zu Preis, Termin, Technik und Versionen.

Jetzt zu meiner Bios Frage: könntet ihr ein schöneres Bios machen, dass wirklich gut aussieht, seit langen sehen die Bios Versionen alle nur so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist in Zeiten, wo selbst die billigsten Handys locker eine tolle Menüdarstellung können ein Witz. Es könnte ja mehr in die Richtung gehen Grafisch zu sein, das würde nur ein paar MB kosten und ich würde mal sagen fast null Leistung vom PC/Notebook (Stichwort MSI GT780R).

Die Frage wann und wie das MSI GT780R hier erscheint ist mir am wichtigsten, das andere kann auch gefragt werden, aber Gaming geht vor.


----------



## Skysnake (15. April 2011)

Meine Frage ist recht allgemeiner Natur:

Wie funktioniert eigentlich die Zuordnung eines Geräts per IRQ in BIOS im Vergleich zu UEFI. Von einem Namhaften Hersteller wurde mir gesagt, das dank UEFI die Limitierungen bzgl IRQ, die es mit BIOS gegeben hat weggefallen sein, und nun z.B. theoretisch unbegrenzt viele gleichartige Grafikkarten eingebaut werden können auf einem Mainboard. 

Trifft dies auf das MSI UEFI auch zu? Und nein SLI/CrossfireX soll nicht nutzbar sein...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. April 2011)

Dann stelle ich auch mal eine Frage: Ist es möglich/denkbar, dass langfristig aufgrund der immer extremeren Widescreen-Formate (4:3/5:4 --> 16:10 --> 16:9 --> 21:9? ) die UEFI-Oberfläche neu strukturiert wird, sodass weniger Navigationsarbeit (Scrollen, Anwählen von Untermenüs etc.) erforderlich ist? Falls nicht: Spielen hier eher technische Gründe die Rolle oder die Notwendigkeit, den Nutzern eine vertraute Oberfläche zu bieten?


----------



## Gamer1970 (15. April 2011)

Oh je, oh je... Kategorie "Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht": Was bitte haben da "Spiele" zu suchen, oder irgendetwas anderes als Systemeinstellungen ?

Kommt ihr demnächst noch mit Verknüpfungen zu Twitter, Facebook und Youtube ?


----------



## kill_switch2 (15. April 2011)

meine frage was für Vorteile man hat im gegensatz zum normalen "standart" Bios?


----------



## kleinerSchuh (15. April 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich auch mal eine Frage: Ist es möglich/denkbar, dass langfristig aufgrund der immer extremeren Widescreen-Formate (4:3/5:4 --> 16:10 --> 16:9 --> 21:9? ) die UEFI-Oberfläche neu strukturiert wird, sodass weniger Navigationsarbeit (Scrollen, Anwählen von Untermenüs etc.) erforderlich ist? Falls nicht: Spielen hier eher technische Gründe die Rolle oder die Notwendigkeit, den Nutzern eine vertraute Oberfläche zu bieten?


 
@ PCGH Stephan, das wurde doch schon ähnlich erwähnt in Eurer PCGH 03/11.
u.a.
Daniel M.:
Ist es möglich das Seitenverhältniss anzupassen, sodass UEFI auf einem Breitbild-Display nicht gestreckt angepasst wird?
Jason Chen & David Tsao:
Das ist ein guter Vorschlag & wir werden mit unserem R&D-Team besprechen, ob das umsetzbar ist.
&
Daniel M.:
...bieten den UEFI -Textmodus der aussieht wie ein BIOS-Menü mit hoher Auflösung - ist es möglich... zwischen diesem Modus & einer bunten Ansicht wechseln kann?
JC & DT:
Aus Technischer Sicht möglich... noch prüfen, ob es dabei Einschränkungen gibt.

Aber inwiefern das jetzt schon in Bearbeitung ist, gebe ich Dir recht. Wäre gut da mal ein update zu erfahren, sonst schicken die wieder das A-Team (sollten alle so machen).
Meine (nicht unbedingt ernst gemeinte) Frage:
Ist es geplant das es eine Facebook integration in UEFI geben wird? Plus gefällt mir option für Einstellungs Settings, damit stabile Updates vorzeitiger erscheinen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. April 2011)

@kleinerSchuh: Mir geht's jetzt weniger um eine gestreckte Darstellung als um eine grundsätzlich andere Menüstruktur, also - nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen  - Pulldown-Elemente.


----------



## puntarenas (15. April 2011)

Wird es in naher Zukunft einmal eine Option im UEFI/BIOS geben, um das standardmäßige Gepiepse des fest verlötetes PC-Speakers auf MSI-Maiboards bei jedem Boot deaktivieren zu können?

Für mich leider ein prinzipielles No-Go, alternativ wäre natürlich auch ein entsprechender Jumper oder ein gesteckter Speaker akzeptabel.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (15. April 2011)

Nicht immer gleich schlecht machen mit ! Hab ich auch nicht benutzt!
Wir Fans kennen nunmal Euer Werk sehr gut (Zur anderen Menüstruktur sehe ich Inhaltlich den 2. Auszug)


----------



## BikeRider (15. April 2011)

Wird UEFI im Gegensatz zum Bios mit einer multilingualen Oberfläche, mit Deutscher Bedienoberfläche kommen ?


----------



## ger_cornholio (15. April 2011)

Hallo, 

Wie wärs mit einer ausführlichen Erklärung zu den Einstellungen? Nicht so wie jetzt ala "ON activates the setting, OFF deactivates it"


----------



## Johnny05 (15. April 2011)

Hallo,
ist es möglich UEFI auch auf Boards mit älteren Sockeln zu betreiben und älteren Chipsätzen zu betreiben z.B. AM2+ mit 785G ?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (15. April 2011)

Wie sieht es mit Win2K und WinXp bzw. WinXP 64Bit aus?


----------



## TheReal (15. April 2011)

Mich würde auch interessieren, wie es mit der Lüftersteuerung bei MSI-Boards aussieht; die soll ja nicht so gut sein. Kann man da per UEFI-Update etwas dran ändern? 



> Wird UEFI im Gegensatz zum Bios mit einer multilingualen Oberfläche, mit Deutscher Bedienoberfläche kommen ?





> Wie wärs mit einer ausführlichen Erklärung zu den Einstellungen? Nicht so wie jetzt ala "ON activates the setting, OFF deactivates it"



Das fände ich auch noch interessant, vorallem die Idee eines mehrsprachigen UEFI.


----------



## Jakob (15. April 2011)

Auch wenn das vielleicht nicht direkt etwas mit dem MSI UEFI zu tun hat.
Ist durch das UEFI die Vorraussetzung für eine MacOS X Installation geschaffen, oder gibt es da noch andere Hindernisse?
Danke


----------



## bingo88 (15. April 2011)

Nein, das geht ohne Aufwand immer noch nicht.


----------



## dpante1s (15. April 2011)

Laufen die Xeon Intel E3 Prozessoren auch auf den MSI P67 Boards und wenn aktuell noch nicht, wird es ein Bios-Update geben, welche diese unterstützt?


----------



## billythekitt (15. April 2011)

Interessant ist wirklich die automatisierte Lüftersteuerung und Multilang. Und was vielleicht sehr vom vorteil sein könnte! Die Erklärungen der einzelnen Befehle wie c1e und beim msi e350ia der C6 Befehl. Dies sollte vielleicht mal in angriff genommen werden.


----------



## Cyris (15. April 2011)

*Frage:* Ist es möglich oder vorgesehen, bei den kommenden AM3+ UEFI Biose ein Stabilitäts-Tool wie auch in AMD Overdrive enthalten, in das UEFI Bios zu implementieren, um schon beim Start die Max Setting auszuloten, ohne in Windows beim primen einen Datenverlust zu riskieren?


----------



## Verox (15. April 2011)

Gamer1970 schrieb:


> Kommt ihr demnächst noch mit Verknüpfungen zu Twitter, Facebook und Youtube ?



 gute Frage

ahja meine Frage: 

Wenn ich schon wirkliche Anliegen / Fragen von uns wollt: Warum kann man nicht einfach mal ALLES im UEFI im Erklärfenster nebendran oder so gleich erklären und nicht nur sinnfreie Abkürzungen wieder auflisten die einem nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dontinarus (15. April 2011)

Ist und wenn ja, auf welche Art und Weise, sicher gestellt, dass Code (ich sage absichtlich nicht Programme) wie Trojaner und Rootkit die Erweiterbarkeit von UEFI nicht missbrauchen?

In wie weit ist sicher gestellt, dass die prinzipielle Netzfunktionalität von UEFI nicht gegen den Besitzer und/oder Eigentümer des Mainboards und damit Computers verwendet wird?


----------



## rehacomp (16. April 2011)

Eine Frage hab ich auch noch:

Festplatten über 2TB. Sind diese wirklich nur am UEFI richtig nutzbar, oder wäre es technisch möglich wie die anderen Hürden im alten Bios nutzen zu können? Größtes Problem soll ja wohl sein, wenn FP über 2TB als Bootlaufwerk dienen sollen.


----------



## Balder (16. April 2011)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist es möglich UEFI auch auf Boards mit älteren Sockeln zu betreiben und älteren Chipsätzen zu betreiben z.B. AM2+ mit 785G ?


 
Dies würde mich auch interessieren, vor allem dazu kommend noch was würde denn ansonsten dagegen sprechen z.B. die Board mit dem 1366 Sockel noch ein UEFI Update zu unterziehen ?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. April 2011)

*Frage 1:*
Hat (U)EFI bzw. euer Hybrid-EFI Geschwindigkeitsvorteile beim Booten im Vergleich zum alten BIOS? Wenn ja, könnt ihr diese Vorteile quantifizieren? 

*Frage 2:*
Kann man auf alte Boards, die mit BIOS ausgeliefert wurden, nachträglich (U)EFI installieren? Wenn ja, bietet ihr sowas an? Wenn nein, warum geht das nicht?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (16. April 2011)

*Kann es auch abstürzen oder einfrieren ?*

Die frage stellt sich mir, weil das ganze ja so aufgebaut ist wie ein kleines Betriebssystem und so viele Objekte dargestellt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2011)

- Erweiterungen: Was kann oder könnte die integrierte Shell alles starten? Sind vollwertige Filemanager denkbar? Testsoftware für alle Bestandteile des Systems? (RAM-Tests integrieren afaik schon einige Hersteller, aber was wäre mit einem CPU-Test, der alle x86-Befehle durchgeht? Verbindungstests für diverse Datenleitungen im System?
- Hardware-Ansteuerung und -Emulatoren: UEFI ist afaik bereits in der Lage, die Verwaltung von z.B. Netzwerkhardware oder einigen Treibern zu übernehmen. Ist es mittelfristig möglich, diese Aufgaben ganz vom Betriebssystem zu entkoppeln? Wäre es möglich, Hardware komplett zu virtualisieren oder gar emulieren? (D.h. wäre es z.B. möglich, einem Rechner mit moderner Hardware eine virtuelle PS/2-Maus, -Tastatur, GLide-Grafikarte und ISA-Soundblaster zu spendieren? Wäre es möglich, gegenüber dem Betriebssystem nur eine Grafiklösung zu zeigen und auf UEFI-Ebene die Verteilung der Ausgabe zwischen Grafikkarte und IGP zu organisieren? Ggf. sogar trotz unterschiedlicher Leistung der beiden?)
- Wie weit reicht überhaupt die Rückwärtskompatibilität von UEFI und wie wird sie erreicht?
- Software-Virtualisierung: Wird es möglich sein, mehrere verschiedene Betriebssysteme zeitgleich zu nutzen, zwischen ihnen zu wechseln und z.B. einige in den Hibernate-Zustand zu schicken?
- Kann oder könnte UEFI Basis-Funktionen des PCs im Soft-off-Modus zur Verfügung stellen? Also z.B. eine Netzwerkbrücke zwischen zwei integrierten Netzwerkkarten betreiben, ohne das CPU und RAM unter Strom stehen?
- Wie ist UEFI gegen Viren geschützt? ("danke, gut" ist keine zulässige Antwort  )
- Welche Anforderungen stellt UEFI an das Mainboard bzw. wieso lässt es sich auch auf Boards mit z.T. recht üppigen 4 MiB Chips nicht nachrüsten?
- Wieso nutzen so viele Hersteller (und insbesondere MSI) die Möglichkeiten des BIOS-Nachfolgers, d.h. des basalsten Softwarebausteins, der ausschließlich der technischen Verwaltung grundsätzlicher Funktionen dient und den Laien nie auch nur zu Gesicht bekommen sollten, vorwiegend für eine Bunte, peppige Aufmachung, die Anfänger beeindrucken könnte, aber in keinster Weise für funktionale Erweiterungen, wegen deren Fehlen seit Jahrzehnten auf dem BIOS rumgehackt wurde?
- Was hat sich von EFI zu UEFI getan und vor allem: Was ist beim alten geblieben?




OsFrontale schrieb:


> Wird UEFI im Gegensatz zum Bios mit einer multilingualen Oberfläche, mit Deutscher Bedienoberfläche kommen ?



Den Ansatz hatte Asus jahrelang in BIOSen drin - gescheitert ist das nicht an den technischen Möglichkeiten, sondern daran, dass sich ein Hersteller die Mühe einer guten Übersetzung hätte machen müssen. Bei vielen erhält man auf Deutsch ja nicht mal mehr den vollen Handbuch-Umfang 




rehacomp schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich auch noch:
> 
> Festplatten über 2TB. Sind diese wirklich nur am UEFI richtig nutzbar, oder wäre es technisch möglich wie die anderen Hürden im alten Bios nutzen zu können? Größtes Problem soll ja wohl sein, wenn FP über 2TB als Bootlaufwerk dienen sollen.


 
*Anschließ*
Da ist mir auch vieles unklar. Liegen die Unterschiede in den Möglichkeiten von BIOS vs. UEFI begründet oder ist es einfach so, dass die (ex-)BIOS-Hersteller die Erweiterungen erst nach UEFI-Einführung integriert haben? Was limitiert eigentlich an welcher Stelle des Bootprozesses? Sind es Limits pro physischem Laufwerk, pro logischem Laufwerk/RAID-Array (besonders beachten: Intels Matrix-RAID) oder pro Partition? Liegen die Limits in "?Byte" oder "Sektoren" vor / wie hängen sie mit dem Dateisystem zusammen? Und mit der logischen Strukturierung der Festplatte (Zuordnungseinheiten?) Was stört das BIOS/UEFI, was den Controller, was das Betriebssystem und was z.B. Partitionierungssoftware? Und welche Vertreter sind jeweils betroffen/nicht betroffen?
Viele Fragen, die eindeutig einen extra Artikel (4 Seiten minimum) rechtfertigen 
(Hat aber Zeit, ich hab gerade erst auf 2x 320 GB aufgerüstet, 2 TiB sind nicht vor Mitte des Jahrzehnts zu erwarten  )


----------



## Gnome (16. April 2011)

Wird es ein UEFI-Bios Update für das MSI 790FX-GD70 geben?


----------



## Shinchyko (17. April 2011)

Meine Frage(n) wären:

1. Ob es möglich wäre, das das UEFI wirklich deutlich umfangreicher wird als das alte Bios? Könnten Sie es so machen, das alles besser unterteilt wird? Aufgeteilt in CPU/Speicher,/Allgemeine Einstellungen, Lüftersteuerung usw.

2. Wäre es möglich, das man die allseits bekannsten Memtest86+ direkt in das UEFI intigrieren könnte? Am besten direkt bei den Ram einstellungen. Ansonsten wäre ein allgemeiner Stabilitätstest für den Ram für das OC ganz gut. So das man direkt überprüfen kann ob die Riegel mit den neuen Latenzen und den angepeilten Volt und MHz zurecht kommt. Das würde zumindest ich sehr schön finden.


----------



## Scientist (17. April 2011)

Hallo

*Frage:*
Wird es moeglich sein, andere Programme (ueber externe Medien) in UEFI zu installieren oder schon vorhandene upzudaten?

Danke fuer die Antwort.


----------



## Cey (17. April 2011)

*Meine Frage:*
Ist UEFI stabiler als das "alte" BIOS, was Flash/Update-Vorgänge angeht? Gibt es bei UEFI eine Alternative zum Einschicken des Mainboards/Chips bei einem fehlerhaften Flash-Vorgang?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. April 2011)

Frage 1: Kommen die UEFI auch auf AMD MBs, wisst ihr da schon was ?
Frage 2: Kommen auch irgendwann mal Bords die beides haben ?
Frage 3: Kommt die Funktion das auch mal das man Bilder machen kann oder das man denn Bildschirm ab knipsen muss ?
Frage 4: Könnte man so eine UEFI/Bios auch auf Grafikkarten realisieren ?
Frage 4.1: Wenn ja warum macht das keiner ist doch eine Marktlücke ?


----------



## zOioN (17. April 2011)

@Shinchyko: Ist doch schon enthalten? Also mein P67A-GD53 hat das im UEFI
@OsFrontale





> Wird UEFI im Gegensatz zum Bios mit einer multilingualen Oberfläche, mit Deutscher Bedienoberfläche kommen ?


 also ich hab auf meinem Board schon die Auswahl sehr vieler Sprachen! (Wenn auch teils grausiger Übersetzung)
@Johnny05


> Hallo,
> ist es möglich UEFI auch auf Boards mit älteren Sockeln zu betreiben und älteren Chipsätzen zu betreiben z.B. AM2+ mit 785G ?


Es gab bereits einige ältere Boards die UEFI hatten! z.B. das MSI P45D3 Platinum (Sockel 775)

Was wirklich nervt sind die Spiele und diese bunten Farben... Es sollte eine Version zur Verfügung gestellt werden wo dieser Kram wegfällt (zumindest mal die Spiele)


----------



## TheReal (27. April 2011)

Und ich würde mal gerne wissen was hier bloß los sein kann:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-cpu-stromstecker-8pin-will-nicht-passen.html


----------



## moe (15. Mai 2011)

Wann werden die Fragen beantwortet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mal raten: In der aktuellen Premium-Ausgabe zu UEFI.


----------



## moe (17. Mai 2011)

Macht Sinn.


----------



## BikeRider (14. Juni 2011)

Schade Ich hab mir das Heft in der DVD-Version gekauft.
Nochmal kaufe ich mir das Heft nicht.
Hätte gern die Antworten gewusst.


----------

